

Twitter ID generation transition - siculars
http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-talk/browse_thread/thread/5152a34a8ae6ccb6

======
siculars
Overall they are looking to change the id generation away from guaranteed
sequential to time based but remain 64bit unsigned int. From the post:
"...Instead IDs will be derived based on time: the most significant bits being
sourced from a timestamp and the least significant bits will be effectively
random."

The main concern on the thread is the since_id and also the max_id used mainly
for pagination and caching.

